# RCP Foam track



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I know of some cheap RCP Wide ovals brand new!

Anyone interested?


Jim


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

got anymore info????????/


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I just went down and got a couple for $50 bux each, a wide oval delivered to my door!

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...kw=xmod+track&kw=xmod+track&parentPage=search

You can go to your local shaq and put in the order, then you get free shipping to your door!.

I'll let you know when we get ours in, estimated delivery date is 9/12

You tell me why 2 wide ovals are cheaper than 1 wide L ?

an error?

I got mine ordered though!

Jim

P.S. My local hobbyshop price direct from RCP or horizon ect. was over $100


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

*Got them in the mail today!*

They ARE the same full size track sections! :thumbsup: 

They interlock with my other sets perfectly! :woohoo: 

The only difference I notice is, they say XMOD instead of RCP in the logo spots.

For 100 bux less than RCP I can deal with it!  

Get em' while they still got em' :dude: 

I don't think this will last long!

:wave:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

if you want some track even cheaper go to toy east.com. they carry some track called I-track for iwavwer/mini-z. its the same as the rcp/radio shack stuff.


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I see some stuff called Imat but no Itrack, and it's still more expensive.
You have a link?

Also there is NO shipping if you go into a radioshack to order it!

I can only imagine how much a 40 pound box would cost shipped from china.... EEEK!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry about that,my mistake. I buy through their whole sale site usually so its like 30% off their normal price. we have been running on rolled rubber roofing material for our mini-z, and micro -t track anyway,so not an issue for us.


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

That's a great idea!
I bought a roll of foam from a company, but it was never quite right and always cracked on the edges if you roughed it up. Then I went to carpet, outdoor type but there's not as much traction. Rolled roofing sounds like a good inbetween.
Wonder if I can make jumps out of that stuff?

Have you tried it?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been using card board for jumps. works great for micro -t ,but i'm syre with a little spray adhesive you could cover wood jumps with the rubber plus its nothing to pull them off so we can run our mini-z's. If you want to see a pic, visit my e-bay store 420 Tech. R/C. Its listed on the home page under test track in the task bar on the left side of the page.I have wanted to try using this stuff on larger scale tracks,but havent gotten the chance to yet.I bet rubber tire touring cars would love this stuff.


----------

